# Trades people that installs doors?



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I am looking for someone to install a door at the end of a hallway. Can anyone give me a hint as to what tradespeople I should be calling for? Searching for install door doesn't really give me the right answer.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

carpenter


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Interior? Call the guy that looks at you in the mirror in the morning. He can figure it out.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Usually, when you buy a door, it comes with the frame, hinges, locks.... everything pre-built. All you need is the dimensions of the opening and buy the door to suit. This is not a carpenter's worst nitemare.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh... so I don't have to preframe the door by knocking out the walls and install some beams first? I was watching some you tube videos and getting the level right seems complicated so I asked.

But from what you guys describe it sounds like taping the frame onto the wall by nails and then hang the door onto the frame... flimsy but acceptable.

Thanks for all the info to a newbie.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

From your description, I suggest you hire a carpenter. it's not that easy to do it properly if you have no clue how to do framing work.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

If you have two left hands, and are not left handed, hire someone.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

The job depends on what is currently in the space in which you want to install the door. If it is a hallway that simply opens into a room you would need to frame it out. 

If it's ready to accept the door it is more manageable. The door can come as a door and frame. You stand the frame in the opening, shim it to level it/ square it up, secure it (though the shims) and then hang the door. If you are handy it'll take a few hours. If not you will take all day and it'll function terribly.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I am going to try one of these pre-hung doors.

Sorry to keep bothering you guys again, but Google really isn't helping lately due to their changes in search. I am trying to find someone who sells a roller track system for doors. Like this ones: http://www.mcmaster.com/#door-tracks/=fzd3mb

Couldn't find it on homedepot's web. Anyone got any suggestions for suppliers?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

What is the exact problem with the door?or is nothing wrong and you just want to swap in a new one for cosmetics?i just noticed your looking @ a track sliding door.....honestly don't go there....you will have a large headache with it!Those thing are a pita......why don't you seek out a senior carpenter or a individual?a uncle?guy's brother @ work?probably be someone in your circle....even if you give the guy 200 bucks for it...not saying you can't do it but why bother?pocket doors are the [email protected] to work on esp if your ripping out the old trac and putting in a new one just mo.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

What do you want this sliding door for? I'm assuming for at the end of the hall. Search for "pocket door" on the Rona website, or home depot.

But this kind of door usually slides into the wall... which means some drywall and framing work is required because you need to have a cavity in the wall for the door to slide into.

You may be better off going with a swinging door here, easier and cheaper to install, especially when it's a reno.

Do you have any construction tradesmen buddies that could help you out? They don't necessarily have to be a carpenter to know how to install a door.

Can look on Kijiji... search for finish carpenter or something, those are the guys who specialize in finish work (baseboards, doors, cabinetry, railings, stuff like that). Beware of scammers and ripoff artists though. See if you can find someone through your network first if you get someone else to do it.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Scratch my comment, the guy in the mirror has no idea what he's doing.

Those are indeed for pocket(sliding) doors. Like you might see on a closet. Except you won't get a good "seal" noise, smells, and drafts will slide around the door. You'd be no better off than tacking up some curtains.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

It's one thing if you already have a slinding door in place and your replacing it(because it's pre framed already obviously,which is what i gather your wanting to do)

Whole different ball game if your replacing a standard door frame on hinges with the idea of installing a pocket door,that's not what your doing is it causalien?


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I am sorry for causing so much confusion. The railing is for a bookcase. The door at the end of the hallway is just a very simple door.

I plan on screwing some sheels at the bottom of a big book case and install tracks on top to guide the direction to which it slides. Found some tracks at hone depot that were meant for doors.

No, I am not going for pocket doors. I am not deluded enough yet to think I can pull it off.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

So I caulked the bathtub and shower yesterday. Did a proper job of removing the previous caulks, cleaning and then adding the new caulks. It wasn't pretty, but it's a nice thick layer. 

I find that doing home improvement is very satisfying and it is a lot easier to stay focused on the job. Though the downside is that I get hungry pretty fast from all the physical labor. 

Today I'll be fixing some minor problem with the oven and adding a fresh coat of paint to some surfaces. Tomorrow I'll try to tackle the door. I want to learn and try first. Figures that if I fail catastrophically, I can always call the experts in.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

It is satisfying indeed... when you're done, you can step back and be proud that you did it yourself instead of hiring someone else to do it. And then you usually learn a bit more about your house through the process.

How did the door go?


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for everyone that contributed. It all helped in building up the confidence to do it and risk failure.

So, a month later...

After measuring, remeasuring and triple measuring like a good newbie should, I went over to home depot and bought a door. The nice staff there informed me that I am out of my mind because I have to cut the door, while another kind staff member told me nicely exactly what I should expect.

So I rented their truck for $20, brought the door back and began my grand experiment.

Cut the door and reglued the wood piece at the bottom, used two line attached to weights to get a pure vertical line in order to adjust the frame. Shimmed and nail-gunned the door to frame and voila. Everything's good. Except of course, now I have to put the "finishing" on. I wasn't confident that I could get it right, which is why I didn't buy any of the trims.

By the way, it is a lot more satisfying to finish projects in reality (as opposed to digital), but it is a lot slower. I also get hungry really fast while working, moving stuff, trying to hold stuff steady etc. Most days, I would wake up after the work to realize that my grip is completely gone due to overuse the day before.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

So I ended up revamping the mud room. The door is in the pic as well.
http://db.tt/qzldvYbV


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice work, looks professional!


----------

